# Advantage Multi?



## T Keeling (Jun 17, 2011)

I took JoJo to the vet today for his 12 week exam/worming/immunizations. He received another great bill of health and tolerated the worming/shots well, so far. 

The vet said we need to get him started on heartworm preventitive ASAP, and recommended Interceptor or Advantage Multi for my dog. I've noticed that I sometimes find a flea or two on JoJo when I take him for a walk in the park a couple blocks away. So, I chose Advantage Multi, since it is supposed to cover heartworm/fleas/hookworm/roundworm/whipworm (and I've read since I got home, that it prevents ear mites too?).

The vet recommended I use a soap-free shampoo so it won't strip the medication from JoJo's fur, so I purchased the Aloe & Oatmeal shampoo they recommended. (Which means I have an almost full bottle of coconut banana shampoo I can't use... but that's okay. I'll donate it to someone who can.)

I came home, administered the Advantage Multi, and got some of it on my thumb in the process. I read the insert more closely at that point, and got worried. It sounds like this is bad stuff. So my question:

Has anyone out there used this for your poodle before?
We cuddle with JoJo for naps, and we hug him, and give him kisses on his fur A LOT. Is it still safe to kiss and hug and nap with him? (He sleeps in his crate at night, but daytime naps are almost always spent cuddled up close with us).
I know it sounds silly but this is the first time I've used a topical medication like Advantage Multi, and we have children. I'm concerned about the safety of this medicine for JoJo (who seems to be tolerating it splendidly) and the rest of the family.


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

I have no experience with Advantage Multi.

I do know that the active ingredient is moxidectin, that does remain in the dogs system longer than any of the active ingredients in the other heartworm preventatives, so you could still encounter adverse effects several weeks after application.

From what I understand there has not been any horror stories associated with Advantage Multi since it came on the market in 2007, so that should bring you some relief.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I use Advocate, which I think is an alternate trade name for Advantage Multi. I generally manage to get some on myself when applying, but just wash my hands thoroughly after.


----------

